# MUD FEST 2011



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone going to red creek this weekend to Mud Fest? My crew is heading down saturday morning.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I think I am if I can get my little things fixed


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll be there. I'll be by myself though. My friends sold their bikes. Anybody need a drinking buddy?


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

You guys better stop by and say HI! I'll be by the snack shack.


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

ill be there heading that way sat morning, going to ride with a few people from team scuba.


----------



## 251carpetking (Jan 23, 2011)

yea boyz the supper duty will be loaded with mud machines sat morning


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

teamgroundcheck said:


> ill be there heading that way sat morning, going to ride with a few people from team scuba.


 
OOh, I don't know about those guys. You better watch who you're hanging with. LOL!


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome. I'm ready to put the brute in the mud! See yall out there!


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

if i have my control arms back i will be there a lil after lunch


----------

